# Tail lights, taillights, ...What a pain in the tail.



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been looking around for some clear, NON-Altezza (A.Crappily K.A. Euro) taillights. All clear, meaning the stop and turn signals are clear and red and amber bulbs will be used.

I saw them once around in this forum but i've been unable to find them again, maybe because the pictures got deleted on the right post.

FYI: My car's a 99 Sentra GXE L.E.

Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I saw them awhile back on the nopi web site, they have since disappeared. Have you tried ebay?


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

HLBulldog said:


> I saw them awhile back on the nopi web site, they have since disappeared. Have you tried ebay?


Did before posting, nothing...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just keep your search on, im sure you will find them sooner or later, but ill bet my bottom doller that they are like the projector head lights and have since been discontinued.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*yup*



pete? said:


> just keep your search on, im sure you will find them sooner or later, but ill bet my bottom doller that they are like the projector head lights and have since been discontinued.


Yes, it sucks, and i don't like the altezzas since they look cheap. Also SE-Ls wont look good on my car, lol.

If anyone knows where to get those let me know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try ebay.. if they even have it.. other than that it finding a needle in a haystack..even nopi discountinued it.. maybe search the web to see if you can get any hits.

Edit :

http://fmvss108.tripod.com/recalls_apc.htm

40.4072.TL 95-99 Nissan Sentra, 2pc 99E039000

looks like it been recalled.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*><*



LIUSPEED said:


> try ebay.. if they even have it.. other than that it finding a needle in a haystack..even nopi discountinued it.. maybe search the web to see if you can get any hits.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


Guess i'll have to go with altezzas >.<

I saw em for like 76$+Shipping but i just don't like em that much, at least they look better than my stocks.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*also*

Also, by the way, tried a few yards for the centerpice and nothing, and since GregV hasn't answered i'll try tintpainting that and see how it ends.

Anyone has altezzas on theirs b14 ? just wanna see a pic of how they look on them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

stillen has them for about 180, the clears, not altezzas, but they are illegal in most states...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

the clear tail law states that your tails must have a red reflector, in the event of a non-working lamp. (in california at least) I'm sure you could find a way to mount one in a discrete location, or get one that looks clear but reflects red, and mount it inside the light against the clear plastic.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Also, by the way, tried a few yards for the centerpice and nothing, and since GregV hasn't answered i'll try tintpainting that and see how it ends.
> 
> Anyone has altezzas on theirs b14 ? just wanna see a pic of how they look on them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yup*



JayL1967 said:


>


Heh, don't know how i forgot about your car Jay ! Thanks !


----------

